# New Drink Concoction



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Today while I was having a glass of Coke to wash down my lunch, I decided to try something a little different so as to make the pedestrian soda experience a little more exciting. As I have recently been on a kick of trying different flavored liquid coffee creamers for my morning libations, I thought why not go ahead and pour some into the soda? And--VOILA--the Creme Brulee coca-cola was born! And quite flavorful, too. It tasted great with my post-luncheon cigar. The possibilities are literally endless, limited only by one's imagination and the variety of flavored liquid coffee creamers available on the market. Tomorrow--or rather, later today--it will be Almond Joy Coke for me. Can't wait. Yummy, yummy! :cheers:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Sounds "interesting," but would probably a bit too sweet for my tastes  .

Your ingenuity makes me think a bit of Homer Simpson's "flaming Moe" a mix of some type of alcohol with cough syrup lit up with a lighter, which was a sensation in Springfield, old Moe (the bartender) ended up selling it very successfully himself...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

When I was a kid we used to mix random dinner leftovers in juice and then freeze them. We would then usually forget about them, only to rediscover them a few months later.

And then eat them.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Couchie*, as the Americans would say, "GROSE"...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

samurai said:


> Today while I was having a glass of Coke to wash down my lunch, I decided to try something a little different so as to make the pedestrian soda experience a little more exciting. As I have recently been on a kick of trying different flavored liquid coffee creamers for my morning libations, I thought why not go ahead and pour some into the soda? And--VOILA--the Creme Brulee coca-cola was born! And quite flavorful, too. It tasted great with my post-luncheon cigar. The possibilities are literally endless, limited only by one's imagination and the variety of flavored liquid coffee creamers available on the market. Tomorrow--or rather, later today--it will be Almond Joy Coke for me. Can't wait. Yummy, yummy! :cheers:


Post a picture of it. Would love to see how it looks.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

It sounds positively disgusting.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Hmm...I think I'll stick to rum and gunpowder.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

"Moose milk" is quite good. To make it, fill a glass about 75% full with milk, top up with root beer, and stir.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

How about an Alaskan polar bear heater


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

The Coca-Cola museum in Atlanta, Georgia, has a display of soda fountains with all sorts of flavored Coke, which apparently are popular in Asia. Some had the exact same principle you used (e.g., adding almond extract, vanilla, etc.) The visitor can try them. Most of them tasted too sweet for me but some were good. We can find cherry-flavored Coke and lemon Coke in the regular US market. Me, I prefer just the plain good old Coke.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

We had Vanilla Coke here for a while, and it was quite good. Also Pepsi 'Cino (coffee-flavoured), which was horrible. There haven't been any new cola variants lately, but at one time or another we had Orange Coke, Lemon Diet Coke, Lime Diet Coke, Cherry Diet Coke, Strawberry Pepsi, Tropical Pepsi, and Pepsi Twist (lemon and lime). Pepsi Twist was the best of these. Cherry Coke has always been available. It seems to be the only one with staying power.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

You have to take your time machine back about 60 years to find the 'soda fountain' in small-town America. The 'fountain' also sold ice-cream sundaes, frappes, milkshakes, etc., so any of the liquids used in those concoctions were available for blending with your soda. Designer coffee 'creamers' were not available, the notion of putting junk in coffee not having reached the hinterlands.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

My younger brothers are 12 & 13 years younger than I am, so when I was in high school they were in pre-school, and I used to experiment with them, mixing things like milk, Pepsi and pick-juice together and seeing how they liked it. One summer my mission was to create the perfect hot dog sauce. By the end of that summer, the truth is that they wouldn't accept anything that came from my hands. I could offer them chocolate ice cream and they'd turn it down with fear in their eyes.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sounds sweet to me, but I drink my coffee Black with no sugar. Don't want anything to interfere with the caffine in the Italian Roast. As for coke I just squeeze a Lime into the glass. Even better is a "Dark and Stormy". Dark Rum and Ginger Beer.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I quite like Black Velvet

Not new but it's very nice. Dark, sparkling, not too sweet and very potent.

A friend of mine is a huge fan of a singer (who I won't name) & I came up with this nick-name for him. We've contacted his agent to see if he has any objections but we haven't had a reply yet.

We're going to see him next March & we intend to ambush him at the Stage Door & unless we get a negative response from his agent, we're going to introduce ourselves as the co-founders of the Black Velvet Appreciation Society.

Then we'll celebrate after the opera with a Black Velvet drink, only trouble is neither of us are drinkers so it'll be a small glass & two straws.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I'd want to be called Black Velvet. It sounds like a horse.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Coke, rum and lime juice are in the traditional Cuba Libre cocktail. 
Another interesting combination is a shake made of Coke and chocolate ice cream.
There's also Khalua, half-and-half cream, and Coke, which is called a Black Cow.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Since we're speaking of--mostly alcholic drinks, it seems--let us not forget the *Black* *Russian, *which for a long time back in the days of my misspent youth was always a favorite of mine, along with his brother {of course} the *White Russian.*


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Almaviva and Fsharpmajor, To piggyback somewhat on your posts, I for one have never understood why the Coca-Cola company never even test marketed--at least to my knowledge--a *chocolate* *coke *for the mass consumer such as myself. Judging from what you both wrote, they seem to have tried just about every other available flavor concoction in existence. I would have thought--and still do--that given how popular chocolate is, it could be a runaway hit!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Chilled gin in a cocktail glass.

Best "mixed drink" ever created.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Chilled gin in a cocktail glass.
> 
> Best "mixed drink" ever created.


Uh-oh. Now you have left the door open for 'vodka and herbs'.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

samurai said:


> @ Almaviva and Fsharpmajor, To piggyback somewhat on your posts, I for one have never understood why the Coca-Cola company never even test marketed--at least to my knowledge--a *chocolate* *coke *for the mass consumer such as myself. Judging from what you both wrote, they seem to have tried just about every other available flavor concoction in existence. I would have thought--and still do--that given how popular chocolate is, it could be a runaway hit!


I could be wrong, but I think the problem might be producing a water-soluble chocolate flavouring. The flavoursome components of chocolate would tend to form a cloudy emulsion when mixed with water, rather than the clear solution you need for a soft drink. Chocolate liqueurs are possible, though, because the alcohol dissolves the chocolate.

According to Wikipedia, at one time Raspberry Coke was sold in New Zealand, but it is now discontinued.

I think Grapefruit Coke would be nice. Sometime I'll have to experiment with mixing Coke and Ting.

I wish they could get Diet Coke to taste the same as regular Coke. Diet Sprite, Diet Dr Pepper and Diet Fanta taste the same to me as the regular versions, but Diet Coke doesn't. Diet Pepsi also doesn't taste as good as regular Pepsi, to me.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Somebody here recommended dark rum and ginger beer. I am sipping a glass of it now. This will never be my favorite.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

"flaming Moe" hmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------

